# Those who love God and love Oprah too



## mieshashair (Aug 9, 2011)

What do y'all think of this???
Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwGLNbiw1gk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## liteskinshowdy (Aug 9, 2011)

There is only ONE way and that's through Jesus. It's sad because she has a lot of people who follow her every word.


----------



## mieshashair (Aug 9, 2011)

liteskinshowdy said:


> There is only ONE way and that's through Jesus. It's sad because she has a lot of people who follow her every word.



I know and how beautiful it would be to hv her stand up for what's right being that she does hv alot of ppl she could reach, but denying Christ the way she did could make alot ppl do the same just cause "she said so"


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 9, 2011)

Very sad and you have some Christians that go hard for Oprah but not for Christ.  Hope that she wakes up and repent. Deception is running rampant. Stick to the Word and Spirit of God.


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 9, 2011)

"Do not you judge who is worthy or who is unworthy. For it is possible you may be mistaken in your opinion. As in the uncertainty of ignorance it is better to do good to the underserving for the sake of the deserving, than by guarding against those that are less good to fail to meet in with the good. For though sparing, and aiming at testing, who will receive meritoriously or not, it is possible for you to neglect some that are loved by God; the penalty for which is the punishment of eternal fire."

St. Clement of Alexandria
http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04045a.htm


Matthew 7: 21  
"Not everyone who says to me, 'Lord, Lord,' will enter the kingdom of heaven, but only he who does the will of my Father who is in heaven."

Matthew 21: 31
"Which of the two did what his father wanted?" "The first," they answered. Jesus said to them, "I tell you the truth, the tax collectors and the prostitutes are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you."


----------



## hair_rehab (Aug 9, 2011)

What about Jesus??   Wow, she's very arrogant. She has used her show as a platform for the new age movement for years, and leading millions of people on a path to hell. I admire her level of success, but at the same time Bible says what shall it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his own soul? I pray that she repents and turns to Christ.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 9, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> "Do not you judge who is worthy or who is unworthy. For it is possible you may be mistaken in your opinion. As in the uncertainty of ignorance it is better to do good to the underserving for the sake of the deserving, than by guarding against those that are less good to fail to meet in with the good. For though sparing, and aiming at testing, who will receive meritoriously or not, it is possible for you to neglect some that are loved by God; the penalty for which is the punishment of eternal fire."
> 
> St. Clement of Alexandria
> http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04045a.htm
> ...


 
It is clear in the video that she is rejecting Christ. My prayer is that she will repent before she leaves this earth. She surely is loved by God, as we all are. Christ is still the only way. It surely is not a good thing for her to reject Him. Pray for her to come to the truth. 

*Jesus said, ". . . Whosoever shall deny me before men, him will I also deny before my Father which is in heaven" (Matthew 10:33). *

*Woe to those who call evil good and good evil, who put darkness for light and light for darkness, who put bitter for sweet and sweet for bitter! (Isaiah 5:20)*​


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 10, 2011)

Was it the part where she said that there are many paths to G-d?  In a sense, she is right because people of other land and cultures have their own religions.  So, I can see that.  But Jesus is that gate.  Perhaps those who didn't know him in this life see him at death?  I cannot say.  But I do know that our church teaches that those, who through NO FAULT of their own, who live according to the truth of G-d that was available to them to the best of their ability can inherit heaven.  G-d looks always at the heart.  

You know, something has come to mind 
Health&hair28...just because Oprah is a Black American woman doesn't mean she was ever a christian or that she is rejecting someone she may never have accepted...?:???.  Maybe she belonged in membership to various churches but if she was never a christian accepting the scriptures as you all do, then maybe she just isn't a christian????  I dunno.  That would make her like any other person, whether Hindu, Buddhist, Muslim etc....they aren't christians.  My concern is respect for all people, no matter their religion.  I guess I realize now that this is a teaching of my church and I cannot speak for yours or anyone else here.  I mean, what does your church say about people of other faiths?  That you must reject them or accept them as they are?  This is a sincere question.

BTW, one cannot deny Jesus if they never knew him.  You only deny people you know.  Just a thought.


----------



## Dellas (Aug 10, 2011)

She made it clear on her last show she believed in Jesus and that he is the way and only one way to God but even if she did not I would still admire here. I am friends with many people from many religious backgrounds. I might not agree with their choice of God but I respect their right to choose. God has blessed me and used people to talk to me when I needed help who were not Christians.


I will give you an example. I needed money for school. I was always told to avoid certain people (worldly). During my time of need, no one in my church would help me. They blamed me for being in need. Either I did not tithe right or I lacked faith. Anyway, God used someone else to bless me. I try not to close the door from anyone. I try to judge and filter all what I hear, be it from a christian or non-christian. Even Christian can go off doctrine and get into flesh and say things not biblical.


Did not Paul attack/kill Christians, who is too far gone for Christ. Because she did not see a way and was still searching does not mean she is bad. That means she is searching. I pray she continues that search and get to know the one true God. I don't judge someone while they are in the middle of their search.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 10, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Was it the part where she said that there are many paths to G-d? In a sense, she is right because people of other land and cultures have their own religions. So, I can see that. But Jesus is that gate. Perhaps those who didn't know him in this life see him at death? I cannot say. But I do know that our church teaches that those, who through NO FAULT of their own, who live according to the truth of G-d that was available to them to the best of their ability can inherit heaven. G-d looks always at the heart.
> 
> You know, something has come to mind
> @Health&hair28...just because Oprah is a Black American woman doesn't mean she was ever a christian or that she is rejecting someone she may never have accepted...?:???. Maybe she belonged in membership to various churches but if she was never a christian accepting the scriptures as you all do, then maybe she just isn't a christian???? I dunno. That would make her like any other person, whether Hindu, Buddhist, Muslim etc....they aren't christians. My concern is respect for all people, no matter their religion. I guess I realize now that this is a teaching of my church and I cannot speak for yours or anyone else here. I mean, what does your church say about people of other faiths? That you must reject them or accept them as they are? This is a sincere question.
> ...


 
My church teaches that we are to love people and tell them the truth of the Gospel. Christ came to save mankind...the message of the Good News. Teachings that do not line up with the Bible are not allowed in our Church but people of other faiths are welcome to come. Its about reaching people with the Good News that salvation, forgiveness of sin is found in Christ Jesus. 

I respect other people and I believe God's Word, so I share His word that souls would be saved. If a person does not want to hear, then I just move on. 

The biggest issue you and I have, is that, I take God at His word. I believe that Christ is the only way to salvation. It is not my Word, it is in His Word.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 10, 2011)

Adel10 said:


> She made it clear on her last show she believed in Jesus and that he is the way and only one way to God but even if she did not I would still admire here. I am friends with many people from many religious backgrounds. I might not agree with their choice of God but I respect their right to choose. God has blessed me and used people to talk to me when I needed help who were not Christians.
> 
> 
> I will give you an example. I needed money for school. I was always told to avoid certain people (worldly). During my time of need, no one in my church would help me. They blamed me for being in need. Either I did not tithe right or I lacked faith. Anyway, God used someone else to bless me. I try not to close the door from anyone. I try to judge and filter all what I hear, be it from a christian or non-christian. Even Christian can go off doctrine and get into flesh and say things not biblical.
> ...


 

No one said she was too far gone. No one said she was bad but it is sad to reject the Lord. That is a sad place to be.  You and I both know that, we were once lost.  My prayer is that she finds Him before it is too late. As Christians, our hearts should break when someone is lost. We should share the good news that they might be saved. This is not to make someone come but share and show through our lives. 

We should not be content, while people miss God. Christ compassion was for souls and mankind to know the Father through Him. We are ambassadors for Christ. We should not be forceful but the message of the Gospel will offend some. That does not mean we shut our mouths.


----------



## Dellas (Aug 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> No one said she was too far gone. No one said she was bad but it is sad to reject the Lord. That is a sad place to be.  You and I both know that, we were once lost.  My prayer is that she finds Him before it is too late. As Christians, our hearts should break when someone is lost. We should share the good news that they might be saved. This is not to make someone come but share and show through our lives.
> 
> We should not be content, while people miss God. Christ compassion was for souls and mankind to know the Father through Him. We are ambassadors for Christ. We should not be forceful but the message of the Gospel will offend some. That does not mean we shut our mouths.




It is indeed sad that she for a long time did not know the beauty of the Lord. From her last show, she seems to have found Jesus (the true God), If this is true, I am so happy. If it is not true, I pray she comes to the Lord. Thank God for his grace that he loves us when we don't know him. That he rains on the just and unjust. Please pray for her and that she gets to know God, because he is truly wonderful. To have someone talk to and love you is truly wonderful. If you truly care, add her to your prayer list, and ask God how to pray for her so that you don't pray in your own might.


----------



## Guitarhero (Aug 10, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> My church teaches that we are to love people and tell them the truth of the Gospel. Christ came to save mankind...the message of the Good News. Teachings that do not line up with the Bible are not allowed in our Church but people of other faiths are welcome to come. Its about reaching people with the Good News that salvation, forgiveness of sin is found in Christ Jesus.
> 
> I respect other people and I believe God's Word, so I share His word that souls would be saved. If a person does not want to hear, then I just move on.
> 
> *The biggest issue you and I have, is that, I take God at His word. I believe that Christ is the only way to salvation. It is not my Word, it is in His Wor*d.



Not really, that's not the issue I have.  My issue is that I can't post here without somebody who is not knowledgeable about what our Church teaches telling me that I don't take Him at His word.    I absolutely do, which is why I follow Him in the first place.    I know you do...but the way that yours looks differs from the way ours looks...in aspects.


----------



## mieshashair (Aug 10, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


> What about Jesus??   Wow, she's very arrogant. She has used her show as a platform for the new age movement for years, and leading millions of people on a path to hell. I admire her level of success, but at the same time Bible says what shall it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his own soul? I pray that she repents and turns to Christ.



Amen...........


----------



## mieshashair (Aug 10, 2011)

Everyone is definitely entitled to their own opinions but the bible I read clearly says that there is only ONE way to God and that is through his son JESUS and so because of this I will believe that and stand firm on that til the day I die! The bible never mentions once that I can through another way to get to him. 
I never really knew nor payed much attention before to how many ppl were so misguided in their faith. Like an earlier poster mentioned it is sad to see so many ppl lost.  
I urge anyone who does not know or jot familiar with Jesus to do conduct some research and get to know him and learn his ways for their souls sake.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2011)

mieshashair said:


> What do y'all think of this???
> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwGLNbiw1gk&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> ...



Thanks for sharing.   I noticed how (at one point) Oprah 'waved' (dismissed) the woman who was standing at the mic trying to share about Jesus.

However, I'm so proud of the woman who was sitting in the audience (wearing the white blouse), who did not back down from Oprah's nonsense.    This woman stayed on point, stood upon the Word and did not back down nor did she get red in the face and neither did she stutter.   This woman is firm in her faith with Jesus and is not backing down to anyone, especially not Oprah.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 10, 2011)

hair_rehab said:


> What about Jesus??   Wow, she's very arrogant. She has used her show as a platform for the new age movement for years, and leading millions of people on a path to hell. I admire her level of success, but at the same time Bible says what shall it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his own soul? I pray that she repents and turns to Christ.



Indeed, Oprah is very arrogant in this video.   I noticed something else... her posture.    She was sitting 'with' the audience which 'draws' people into a 'comfort' zone with her.   Her 'posture' speaks 'I'm at 'your' level'.    This is key, for it draws more people closer to her, even subliminally.   It also brings home whatever she says to those who hold on to her 'every word'.    

Oprah is very, very effective in not only 'what' she says, but also how she 'delivers' it to make it more effective.  She has a way of getting people to 'trust' her which in turn draws more people in to 'believe' and 'follow' her.


----------



## mieshashair (Aug 10, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Indeed, Oprah is very arrogant in this video.   I noticed something else... her posture.    She was sitting 'with' the audience which 'draws' people into a 'comfort' zone with her.   Her 'posture' speaks 'I'm at 'your' level'.    This is key, for it draws more people closer to her, even subliminally.   It also brings home whatever she says to those who hold on to her 'every word'.
> 
> Oprah is very, very effective in not only 'what' she says, but also how she 'delivers' it to make it more effective.  She has a way of getting people to 'trust' her which in turn draws more people in to 'believe' and 'follow' her.



Yes!!!! That was the main reasoning for me posting this video to show that some1 whom which ppl think is so powerful can be so deceiving


----------



## makeupgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw this video years ago.  It's sad how some jump on the Oprah love train and then they try to tell you the reasons why she's awesome.  

My rebuttal is that Christ died for you and is the only one in creation that did so to reconcile you back to God the Father. All that money and power that Oprah has was allow to be had by God himself and can easily in a moment be taken away.  

I don't know her heart but I don't see the fruits of the Spirit in her just by observation.  We can only hope and pray that she one day gives her life to Christ.  We can speculate all day long who is and who is not a Christian but lets remember what Christ said in Matt 7.  He said that "Wherefore by their fruits ye shall know them"  He also said that not everyone that says Lord, Lord will enter into the kingdom of God.  Lets remember that there is power that comes out through the words of Jesus, especially since he spoke the world into existance.  So he is the only one that should receive mad props for saving us on calvary tree and for conquering death, hell, and the grave.


----------



## nathansgirl1908 (Aug 17, 2011)

Adel10 said:


> I will give you an example. I needed money for school. I was always told to avoid certain people (worldly). During my time of need, no one in my church would help me. *They blamed me for being in need. *Either I did not tithe right or I lacked faith. Anyway, God used someone else to bless me. I try not to close the door from anyone. I try to judge and filter all what I hear, be it from a christian or non-christian. Even Christian can go off doctrine and get into flesh and say things not biblical.


This is something experienced by a lot of people.  Even when my mother was dying of cancer, some people in the church came to her and said that it was essentially her fault, that she had engaged in some sin that brought this illness into her life.  

That isn't Godly behavior.  And this is why, even though I know there is an urge to down Oprah for her comments, the truth is that she is right.  Who is God more "proud" of?  The one who may not call Him God or His Son Jesus, but who helps someone in need, or the one who calls on Jesus but turns away when someone asks for help?  I think we know the answer.  


Suffice it to say, I don't see this as a renunciation of God or Jesus by Oprah.    I think her point is important and is something that Christians have lost sight of as time has passed.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2011)

> *Proverbs 16:4* - The LORD has made all things for himself: yes, even the wicked for the day of evil.



Even the unrighteous are tools in getting His will accomplished; the difference is we are to become willing vessels for His work to be done and recognize His Spirit doing it. The focus should be on His Kingdom's growth, always.

For those who believe you have to do something bad in order for bad things to happen to you, a in-depth study of Job is needed. His story is an example of refinement, testing his faith in the fires of troubles. Notice: God did not have anything negative to say to the youngest man of the group of Job's friends.


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 4, 2011)

I love Oprah and it makes me sad to see her reject Jesus like that. I used to watch her show every day, but I stopped a few years ago after I saw her push her liberal views/agenda to others. It's too bad cuz she is such an influential person and could really do so much for the kingdom of God. I hope she repents. Especially since she's sending the wrong messages to millions of people. I'd hate to die one day only to find out I singlehandedly sent millions of people to hell. 




Sent from my fancy iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mrs. N Lugo (Sep 4, 2011)

Isn't this video old.  She could have very well changed her views.  

I refuse to judge her based in this 2 minute clip.  


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## danniegirl (Sep 5, 2011)

i have never watched a whole Oprah show the only one i can remember watching a clip of was the Whitney Houston and i just saw clips of that one, so i wont try to judge her character  or her beliefs.  

With that said i didnt really see how that clip shows that she does not believe in god it seem to me from the clip that she may have been talking about accepting all people and their beliefs maybe she was even talking about not judging people.


----------



## mieshashair (Sep 9, 2011)

BostonMaria said:


> I love Oprah and it makes me sad to see her reject Jesus like that. I used to watch her show every day, but I stopped a few years ago after I saw her push her liberal views/agenda to others. It's too bad cuz she is such an influential person and could really do so much for the kingdom of God. I hope she repents. Especially since she's sending the wrong messages to millions of people. I'd hate to die one day only to find out I singlehandedly sent millions of people to hell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree it so sad to me that we r living n end times but yet ppl r still ignoring it


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------

